# 1970 GTO vs. LeMans front fenders



## ral_fradet (Nov 24, 2009)

i need to replace a fender on my 70 lemans, and i am having trouble finding good lemans fenders so i was wondering if it is possible to make a gto fender work on a lemans. has anyone done this before? 
thanks


----------



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

Ya I Think They Are The Same At Least On The 69 It Is


----------



## chuckey4567 (Jan 8, 2010)

in 70 the front half of fender is different.. i have a 70 lemans that i am cloning into gto, if you want the fenders, you can have them 
you will have to pick them up(pgh,pa)
let me know, i can send you pics
they are in ok shape ....pass side dented , driver side little rust on bottom


----------

